# Billing Medicaid for OB visits as well as delivery



## twellys (May 19, 2011)

I have been doing some research and I read that it is possible to bill for all antepartum visits,post patrum visits and delivery to medicaid and get reimbursed. So my question is anyone else billing medicaid for all these services and if so what code are you using and how much are you charging per visit. thanks


----------



## smmilen (May 19, 2011)

If you go online to your state's Medicaid program, they'll likely have information about billing the above services in your state. Quite often they'll list the specific codes they want you to use.


----------



## twellys (May 20, 2011)

thank you so much for your feedback!i will check the states site.


----------

